# Proof that Contador worked for Lance on Ventoux?



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Interesting photo. Appears Contador is giving Lance the thumbs up.


----------



## elcameron (Aug 10, 2002)

great photo, but it looks like he is pointing back behind him to me. 

Like saying, "I'm going back to the car to get a soda and some tacos, be right back, you want anything?"


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

elcameron said:


> great photo, but it looks like he is pointing back behind him to me.
> 
> Like saying, "I'm going back to the car to get a soda and some tacos, be right back, you want anything?"



Funny stuff. I do think Contador was congratulating him.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

What I find most interesting is that Lance looks on the rivet (and we all saw F. Schleck suffering on that climb), while Contador is sitting down with one hand off the bars and a smile on his face.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Fantastic shot.

The taco comment was pretty funny.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Lance certainly doesn't look super pleased here.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

FondriestFan said:


> Lance certainly doesn't look super pleased here.


To be fair, only one of those guys looks truly satisfied, and I guess that's the way it should be.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Great photo, shows how fluid and at ease Contador was up there.


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Too bad for Lance that the Tour doesn't have an arm-wrestling stage.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

pretender said:


> Too bad for Lance that the Tour doesn't have an arm-wrestling stage.




:lol:


good one


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

That photo seriously makes it look like AC wasn't even trying...


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

You're all wrong. Alberto is telling Lance to, "Get back behind me where you belong!".


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I watched the whole final podium ceremony and honestly thought A. Schleck was the only one up there that looked truly happy. Contador looked somewhat less excited than a Tour winner ought to imo.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

You guys crack me up, funny stuff.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Contador's "pistol" hat is on my top 10 list of stupidest things I've ever seen in my life...


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

"Hey Lance, would putting my thumb up your @ss make you go any faster?"


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

den bakker said:


> "Hey Lance, would putting my thumb up your @ss make you go any faster?"



"...because, then I can take my foot out and put my thumb in."


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

Andrea138 said:


> Contador's "pistol" hat is on my top 10 list of stupidest things I've ever seen in my life...


His whole pistol shooting routine is a little ridiculous and childish IMO. It's like he's a little kid playing cops and robbers.


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

Andrea138 said:


> Contador's "pistol" hat is on my top 10 list of stupidest things I've ever seen in my life...


+1
LOL


----------



## Tissot (Feb 17, 2008)

davidka said:


> . Contador looked somewhat less excited than a Tour winner ought to imo.


because LA "gave" him the first place...


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Tissot said:


> because LA "gave" him the first place...


and here I thought it was the tooth fairy. About as plausible.


----------



## north_of_us (May 10, 2006)

AC -- "Come Lance, you cant tell me I dont look like the Fonz"
LA -- "Dammit AC, Im 37 and about to fall over, leave me alone and no you dont look like the Fonz"


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

north_of_us said:


> AC -- "Come Lance, you cant tell me I dont look like the Fonz"
> LA -- "Dammit AC, Im 37 and about to fall over, leave me alone and no you dont look like the Fonz"


OK, you won the funny prize for this thread!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Andrea138 said:


> Contador's "pistol" hat is on my top 10 list of stupidest things I've ever seen in my life...


If that is true, you have led an astoundingly sheltered life.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah. I think Contador should go classy like LA and do that whole fist pump flex my arms thing he did whenvwinning stages. It was tres classe. lol


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

Farmer Tan said:


>


Lucky for Lance, they don't give out a jersey for the biggest teeth... Lance would be 0 for 2.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

Personally I think he should do the arms crossed pointing to the crotch "Suck it!" maneuver.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

AC- "Yo soy el mero mero!"


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

BuckeyeBiker said:


> His whole pistol shooting routine is a little ridiculous and childish IMO. It's like he's a little kid playing cops and robbers.


It's been rather overdone. I can understand the repeated gesture crossing the line first but on the podium? Perhaps this is some kind of effort to get a gun manufacturer to sponsor the proposed new team for him?


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

must be the cool thing to do in Spain nowadays


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

BuckeyeBiker said:


> His whole pistol shooting routine is a little ridiculous and childish IMO. It's like he's a little kid playing cops and robbers.


I think he could've mixed it up a bit and gone with a Crazy Harry move at Verbier


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

BuckeyeBiker said:


> His whole pistol shooting routine is a little ridiculous and childish IMO. It's like he's a little kid playing cops and robbers.


Victory salute is one thing... putting your victory salute on your hat... that's just


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

Andrea138 said:


> Victory salute is one thing... putting your victory salute on your hat... that's just


Contador's inspiration for his victory salute? You be the judge:


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Sasquatch said:


> must be the cool thing to do in Spain nowadays



Sticking thumbs in asses? Pretty sure that's the cool thing to do everywhere these days.


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

This is on the second last corner of Ventoux, after Wiggins gave up and just after Frank gives up. It is at that point that AC looks back to see Frank drop and tells Lance to go for it put Lancelot is n the red anyways. BTW that last 3 km had contador on the right of Lance, clearly blocking winds barreling down the mountain. I think Lance should show a minimum of recognition. I have new respect for Armstrong but I thought he behaved like a texan hick on the podium. I'd rather he be smiling after telling badger to f off than show a general pissy face.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

identifiler said:


> BTW that last 3 km had contador on the right of Lance, clearly blocking winds barreling down the mountain.


Conti isn't big enough to block the wind for anyone!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Andrea138 said:


> Contador's "pistol" hat is on my top 10 list of stupidest things I've ever seen in my life...


Yeah. That pistol gesture is totally cornball.


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

Am I the only one who LIKES the stupid pistol salute?


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

karatemom said:


> Am I the only one who LIKES the stupid pistol salute?


Probably. But even if you like the salute, the hat is terrible. It looks like it was drawn by a child.


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

Okay, the hat is over the top.


----------



## mtymxdh (Dec 21, 2007)

deleted by myownself


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

i think AC needs to be real careful about making things look too easy.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Funny stuff, LOL :lol: about the taco and soda bit. Everybody in office was asking if I was ok..


----------



## qsoundrich (Nov 16, 2006)

If this Tour de France isn't fodder for the next Christopher Guest Mockumentary I don't know what is! "Yeah I'm famous for the OK salute when I win. We sell kinds of hats and t-shirts with it."


----------



## rodster (Jun 29, 2006)

I think Contador rode Ventoux very much as a team player protecting Lance's 3rd place.

I'm watching the podium yawnfest with my wife yesterday and she points out that Lance is actually shorter than AC.










Anyone catch the look he shot Hinault as he walked off the podium, bahahaha.


----------



## LtSpeed03 (Jul 13, 2006)

elcameron said:


> great photo, but it looks like he is pointing back behind him to me.
> 
> Like saying, "I'm going back to the car to get a soda and some tacos, be right back, you want anything?"


Thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

rodster said:


> I think Contador rode Ventoux very much as a team player protecting Lance's 3rd place.
> 
> I'm watching the podium yawnfest with my wife yesterday and she points out that Lance is actually shorter than AC.
> 
> ...


What the hell is with Lance's anti-gravity boots? Was he planning on doing a moonwalk after the ceremony?

(or is it just me?)


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

FondriestFan said:


>


I'm thirsty. Can you go back and get me a water? Not the warm one, but I want it to be nice and cool when you get back. 

Got it, beeotch?


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

".......and then I'm going to make these little rubber bracelets............"


----------

